# Ha Ha Ha America



## ianpyst (Sep 16, 2006)

Awesome Chinese video (subtitles) that is about 17 minutes long. Mainly about the Chinese laughing at the miss-steps of America. Although alot of it may seem stupid, its mostly correct. (just not 100%) It should be noted that this was made by a chinese man(whose name escapes me) that came to america and made this video while in Michigan or some other state, then had it translated to Chinese and back to get the Chinglish effect. I havent seen the real DVD video (this is apparently a documentary or part of one, im not sure). *Very well done, extremely funny and alot of true facts.*

Ha Ha Ha America:
http://www.atomfilms.com/sw/content/haha_america

I should also mention that the soundtrack can be downloaded at their main website for free (kick ass techno music but kinda short):
hahahaamerica.com/

Post edited by: ianpyst, at: 2006/09/16 20:08


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 1, 2006)

yeah, this video is a bit long, but it's really great. everyone should check this out!


----------

